

Red Lady cave burial reveals Stone Age secrets - diodorus
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22530134.200-red-lady-cave-burial-reveals-stone-age-secrets.html

======
yeukhon
According to various news and a citation on Wiki, "she" is actually a male.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Lady_of_Paviland](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Lady_of_Paviland)

~~~
speeder
The article is about a skeleton in Spain, not Wales.

------
JoeAltmaier
Hm. Scratches on the stone don't necessarily mean its a 'headstone'. It could
have been a tool, used to sharpen sticks or polish points. The cave was
inhabited, and the stone's lines took a long time to scratch. Anyway the
assertion that the 'v's created by intersecting lines indicate 'female' is a
lame reach.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Of course, but that is a very common interpretation of V-shaped marks in cave
art [1]

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chauvet_Cave#Paintings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chauvet_Cave#Paintings)

~~~
maaku
You do realize that is a circular argument?

